# 3D archers



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

I guess this thread didn't take off


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I guess not.
I just dont have much to talk about in 3-d right now.
I'm saving up for an Elite Pure, I should have enough money for one here pretty soon.
Then I'll put an Ultra-rest HD or HDX on it. a Black Gold Ascent 5 pin with decreasing pin diameter.
I'll probably put a Trinity Archery stabilizer on it. either way I'll have a 10"-12" stab. with at least 6oz of total stab. weight.
then I'll eventually shoot some Easton Flatline Surgical 340's through it but for now I'll use my Bloodlines.
as you might of guessed the Pure will be my 3-d bow, and I'm getting it w/70# limbs and all black, should look really sweet!


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

We'll have to make it take off then.
I am getting sponsored through a shop so Im either ordering a Helim,mr5, or mr7.the heilm or mr5 would be my huntin bow but if i went with the mr7 it would replace my reezen as a new 3d bow. I would then use my reezen as a hunting bow. I have a question for the serious 3d archers out there. I have been getting really good at 3d this year (infact I placed 3rd in the first leg of the az state triple crown. and I have won 1st at my last 4 tournaments.) What would you guys do if you are accused of cheating. These tournament courses are no longer a challenge for me. at my last tourney, I was questioned because they did not believe I had shot my course truthfully. they asked if I was using a range finder. Me being the archer I am, I would rather come in dead last then take first with my true skill being doubted. At my last tourney, I shot a score of 668 on 60 targets so I shot 68+. I had a 12 count of 35. When turning in my score cards, they had accused me of using a rangefinder. So my question to you guys is, do you think this is how it is going to be from now on? are my abilities going to continue to be questioned? and what should I do about this problem? Keep in mind, I had strangers that I have never met keep my score for me.
P.S. - Sorry for stating my life story


----------



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

Your always goin to have guys accuse you of cheatin. Tell them you will go through a couple targets and let them watch, or challenge them to shoot against you. They usually dont take you up on your offer. Out here ive shot with enough people that i dont get that to much. But every once in awhile i get a new guy that thinks im cheatin. Out shoot them or ignore it. But thats some pretty good shootin, not really a surprise someone accused you. Take it as a compliment and move on. Unless you were cheatin, there aint nothin to worry about. Keep it up and good luck with all the idiots! What class do you shoot?


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks for the advice. I definately am not a cheater(if there is one thing my dad has taught me, it is to be an honest man.). Since Im only 14 I should compete in youth male division but that's not even close to a challenge so I typically step up with the older guys and shoot young adult(16-18)


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Alot of it depends on the course or the score. 68 up on a 60 target course is doable, but doable by who is the question.. If you were 30pts ahead of the next place guy, I can see why they would say that... 

No matter the game there will always be those who jump to conclusions before they know all the facts or look at all the evidence. Don't let them get a reaction out of you and you'll do fine


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

thats the thing. i have won my last 4 shoots by over 30 points to 2nd place. its always the same result, im first my friend is 2nd and this other kid is 3rd. the first shoot i won by 80 points. the second i won in a shootoff. the 3rd i won by 32 points and the last i won by 40. anybody that shootz with me knows that these scores are legit. i shot in mens one time and took 3rd


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

u are shooting really well! I'm wanting to shoot 3-d more than I do now, now are you shooting in a class where u have to be under 280fps or is your class a no speed limit.

since I'm almost at a point that if I wanted to shoot 1 pin to 30 with a nice shooting bow, with the arrows I like that are still lighter than my hunting arrows, I always seem to be less than an inch or 1.5" low at 30, so now I'm at the point of I know what 30 yards looks like and I know what 20 yards looks like. I'm not the world's greatest at judging distance but under 40 yards I can usually guess the yardage within a few yards of what it is, usually I'm dead on it, but I guess it just takes time to get good with it.
I definitely want to shoot 3-d more and get really good at it. I've allready improved and part of that was changing what bow I shot. I'll take a forgivjng and easy shooting bow over a fast bow any day if that bow compromises accuracy or consistency.

now if I was accused of cheating I'd also just say 'hey, u can foloow me or shoot with me and watch me if u think I'm cheating" just be honest and take it as these guys cant believe you can shoot that good when u really can shoot that good.

now your bow choice I'd go wth the MR7, a little longer than the Meli-m, and heavier so it ought to feel better on target and u got that added speed but still has a good draw to it (thats why I have the M7 mods in my Monster). not taking anythign away from the Heli-m since its an awesome bow but I think the MR7 is the better 3-d bow.


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

For youth male and up, all classes are a 310 speed limit with a 3% variance so 319 is the max. I stay far from that speed though. I win all the tournaments with my hunting setup. Fixed pins, short stab, trigger release and 350 grn arrow at 60lbs. Im getting mid 280's right around 283-285. Ive been competingn for two years(this being my second). The second I realized you have to trust in your equipment, i ganied 20 points a course. I get accused of cheating when I do not know the club that puts on the shoot. I know alot of the people at these tournaments and even know the guys that put them on, its just when they dont know me and my scorecard has 1st place beat by 40 points they start to wonder.My dad has always been hard on me. I use to want to shoot an open set up like everybody else but he called that cheating in itself. He always tells me that if im really that good, i can beat them with a hunting bow.My dad is the type to where if you want anything in life, you have to work hard for it. I would really like to shoot national triple crown but cash is tight as im sure everybody knows. They will not let me compete in mens division at majority of these tournaments though. They said im too young. Im trying to decide what can further archery career the most, wether that is getting with bow manufacturers or just shooting what I got and getting good with that bow. any advice is appreciated


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Who won't let you shoot up? Your money, you can pick your class. Only one you cant shoot is gonna be pro


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

there was one tournament i shot where there was no divisions, that is the only tourney i got to shoot against men. the clubs that put on these tournaments wont allow me to shoot in mens bowhunter class


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

thats cool, I use my Z7 as is for 3-d also, and when I get my Elite Pure I'll be using a multi-pin with no magnifying lense, probably a 10" stab that holds nice but isnt heavy, an ultra-rest (I know Jacob's rolling his eyes lol!), my little goose and either my Bloodlines which are 405 grains or some Flatline Surgicals which will be around 370 grains, then if I start shooting tournaments where I need to have it slowed down I'll back the poundage off, more than likely it'll be around 65#-70# all depending on how it feels on that bow.
I'd use my Z7 all the time for it but I'd rather something longer, and the Pure is 36" ata so that fits my bill just right, and my Z7 is my main hunting bow. my monster is fine but it's not a 3-d bow for me, it's my dopwn south hunting bow where if I misjudge a deer slightly I'll still kill it since it shoots flat and I'm not layered up with all kinds of clothes, and it'll devastate the hogs too lol!


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Don't worry about it. It was a similar story when I shot youth class (though I didn't have near as good scores as you lol). With that said, good shooting!

I haven't been shooting much tourneys (only been to one this year) but I didn't do to bad for being my first shoot in almost a year. My scores were below average for me, but I had fun so that's all that matters.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

It's amazing how much better I shoot and how much more fun I have when I don't take tourneys seriously. Last year I took everything way to seriously and I can honestly say, it wasn't fun and I din't even do that well. The last shoot I went to, (last week) I honestly wasn't even planning to keep score and just have fun. I did end up keeping score, but I didn't let myself take bad shots negatively and I had so much more fun and had lots more confidence.

Anyone else notice this?


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

When you go into any shoot with a super serious mindset, kind of like you shooting the tourney is a job, then all you end up doing is psyching yourself out IMO. Go in relaxed and just tell yourself your going to do your best, and it doubles your confidence and the fun you have. To the OP if they accuse you of cheating. Like others have said, just tell then to shoot with you or shoot against them. That shuts them up quick.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm the same way, if I go out there calm and cool, remembering to have fun and to relax, I do really well.
thats how I was last weekend at that 3-d shoot, although there wasnt many shooters and it was just my sister and I in one group, and I had a friend of mine that was videoing the evnt had a camera on me the whole time, I enjoyed it all, although I dont know how I wouldve been if I didnt shoot as well but I went out there confident in my equipment and completely relaxed and just happy to be able to shoot that day.
one thing I just mentioned that imo is one of the most important things in shooting good in any form of archery is having confidence in your equipment. if you arent confident with your equipment your not confident with your shot. I know I can shoot really well if I do my part, but if I'm shooting a bow that I dont enjoy shooting a lot, or something about it just doesnt feel right to me, I wont have near the confidence that I should have. Thats one of the reasons I love shooting my Z7, because it shoots so nice, is easy on me to shoot, is super quiet, no hand shock, dead in hand and holds pretty good with a good stabilizer, I can use that bow for anythign and have total confidence in it, I guess thats why I killed 4 deer with it in one year compared to not shooting any deer with my bow but one doe 2 years before that. when I draw back and look through my sight on it, I know if I do my part, that where I have my pin is exactly where my arrow is gonna hit, and thats what makes it my favorite bow I've ever shot so far, and thats why I'm taking it to Colorado instead of my Monster which I originally intended to use for that.

Now I do like my Monster, with the M7 mods it shoots pretty nice, but it isnt my Z7. now I'm using my Monster for the complete opposite of what I intended to use it for . now it's my Florida/Georgia bow and my Z7 is my Colorado, Ohio, and any up north or far away state.
I still like my Monster, but not as much as I do my Z7, thats why I still have it even after so many new bows have come out. I know they're not old bows by any means, but I know I'll have my Z7 for a long time, and probably my Monster too, but for certain my Z7.


----------



## gbelite (Jul 27, 2012)

whats up guys im new to archery talk so whats up. i shoot 3D all the time but i have some trouble with yardage im always just a bit off. But that little bit has been costing me a bunch of points any advice on yardage. Im shooting ymr so my yardage is like 30-35.


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

welcome to archerytalk! I never have practiced yardage estimation but im sure you will hear about taking walks and setting up cones and all that stuff. for me, i shoot a ton of 3d and you will kinda get the idea of what targets are set up at what yardages(generally). but also by shooting a ton of 3d you will see the same targets over and over and you kinda get the picture of what they look like at a certain distance.


----------



## Tommy15 (Feb 28, 2012)

i shot a 340 on my 30 target course and that felt pretty damn good!!!


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

I bet!!! I tend to have more fun on a difficult course though. I get bored hitting 12 after 12 that is why if I know i can hit an ofset 12 I usually just aim center 10


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

or 8 after 8 depending on the course lol


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

Ok guys im gona jump in the conversation with you guys since 3-D is important in my life.


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

So any body going to I.B.O Worlds.


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

If cash wasnt so tight I would definately be going


----------



## gbelite (Jul 27, 2012)

I qualified but not going this year cause my shooting hasnt been were i want it to be but i went last year for the first time its such a blast. You get to meet so many different people and the group of kids that i shot with was great. The one was really good but he also helped me with some stuff aslo they got some pretty good deals in the vender area.


----------



## Z7XtremeBoy (Jan 16, 2012)

bigbulls10 said:


> *For youth male and up, all classes are a 310 speed limit with a 3% variance so 319 is the max*. I stay far from that speed though. I win all the tournaments with my hunting setup. Fixed pins, short stab, trigger release and 350 grn arrow at 60lbs. Im getting mid 280's right around 283-285. Ive been competingn for two years(this being my second). The second I realized you have to trust in your equipment, i ganied 20 points a course. I get accused of cheating when I do not know the club that puts on the shoot. I know alot of the people at these tournaments and even know the guys that put them on, its just when they dont know me and my scorecard has 1st place beat by 40 points they start to wonder.My dad has always been hard on me. I use to want to shoot an open set up like everybody else but he called that cheating in itself. He always tells me that if im really that good, i can beat them with a hunting bow.My dad is the type to where if you want anything in life, you have to work hard for it. I would really like to shoot national triple crown but cash is tight as im sure everybody knows. They will not let me compete in mens division at majority of these tournaments though. They said im too young. Im trying to decide what can further archery career the most, wether that is getting with bow manufacturers or just shooting what I got and getting good with that bow. any advice is appreciated



Wrong about speed. if IBO than 5 gpp draw weight. If ASA 280 plus 3 percent


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

Z7XtremeBoy said:


> Wrong about speed. if IBO than 5 gpp draw weight. If ASA 280 plus 3 percent


You are incorrect yourself. For the arizona state 3d series which is the main competitive event in the state of az, the rules I posted came straight from the rulebook. 2012 rules:A 310 fps speed rule will be instituted for all classes youth division and up. a 3% variance in chronograph speed will be allowed. you also may not be permitted to shoot an arrow under 5 grains per pound of draw weight.


----------



## Z7XtremeBoy (Jan 16, 2012)

bigbulls10 said:


> You are incorrect yourself. For the arizona state 3d series which is the main competitive event in the state of az, the rules I posted came straight from the rulebook. 2012 rules:A 310 fps speed rule will be instituted for all classes youth division and up. a 3% variance in chronograph speed will be allowed. you also may not be permitted to shoot an arrow under 5 grains per pound of draw weight.


Who Sanctions this event?


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

The arizona bowhunters association had until last year. now three seperate clubs still hold the tournament but it is no longer an aba sponsored event. Before, there used to be 4 legs but you only had to go to three to qualify but you could not miss the final leg. if you attended all 4 events then you had the ability to throw out your lowest score since only three would be tabulated.(hence the name triple crown) but as of last year the aba quit sponsoring the event so only 3 legs exist as of now because the 4th leg was never hosted by a club. So the name has changed to the arizona state 3d games. so to answer your question you could say its sponsored by three seperate clubs intstead of one big orginization. the rules i posted came straight from my copy of the rule book that they give out every year and these are also the rules i had to abide by when at these events.


----------



## sightmaster (Jul 1, 2011)

I got 9 first place trophies.and a third. Also got 2gold meadals and a bronze. Have two first place state championship plaques.


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

I've been shooting 3D now for 4 years the past 3 years just for fun with some of my buddies just for the enjoyment of shooting but last winter i Got a brand new '12 z7 mag which is my first (real bow) i wouldnt really condider my old martin something to compete with but anyway got to working and becoming good friends with the guys at my local shop and they are unbelievable, their sponsored by bowtech and have won several local team shoots around here in central KY they steered me in the right direction and it's helped tremendously i love my mathews and burning some 12's with it


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

I really like my insanity and consider it my real first bow because i bought it myself which feels great.I have won money with it from shooting IBO.I have gotten 100 from Bohning and over 200 from Goldtip.Of coarse they are gift cards but technically still money.I cant complain about it because it got me a 24in Competitor bar,10in sprt extreme hunter,weights,a bohning shooter shirt,2 dozzen bohning wraps and also a 10in stab for my dad.Next year i hopefully can do better and set my goals higher.I really dont like the fact that IBO signed a 5year contract with rineheart because mckenzie look so much better.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

Pretty decent summer, took a while to get on track (having to work 50 to 60 hrs a week) cuts into your shooting time, got a couple first place finishes against good shooters, some second and thirds and a couple what the heck happened lol! finished up strong, looking forward to indoor 3d on weekends, i got better hours now. 

Had the best time in Metropolis (ASA) got it handed to me, some bad luck and stupid mistakes on sunday hurt..but met some cool kids in my class..and they can shoot! cant wait till next year.


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

the only 3d i ever really shot was i shot the ASA agusta 2 years ago and scorred 6 up with 2 misses in known 45 class. both were due to a loose fletching that tanked it low at 35 adn 42 yards


----------



## FireFighter431 (Aug 1, 2012)

i wish there were more 3d shoots around here. 12 yrs ago there were alot more. Only shot 2 this year, just for fun and compete against my buddy who shot his first 3d event this year.


----------



## justin120197 (Jul 8, 2012)

did you win


----------

